# Toro 826OE engine swap



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a nearly new 826 OE with a Briggs 1150 engine and I am thinking about swapping it out for a Tecumseh 11 hp OHV engine. The Briggs runs ok but I have always liked the Tecumseh Snow King engines. 

Anyone know if this is a quick and easy swap? I know that the engine mount positions are different between the two engines and the rear mount holes will need to be used on the Toro. I wanted to know if there will be other issues that I will run into. Crankshaft height looks the same on both engines.

My 826 OE is a 2010 model.

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bosco659 said:


> I have a nearly new 826 OE with a Briggs 1150 engine and I am thinking about swapping it out for a Tecumseh 11 hp OHV engine. The Briggs runs ok but I have always liked the Tecumseh Snow King engines.
> 
> Anyone know if this is a quick and easy swap? I know that the engine mount positions are different between the two engines and the rear mount holes will need to be used on the Toro. I wanted to know if there will be other issues that I will run into. Crankshaft height looks the same on both engines.
> 
> ...


 first off those tecumsapart engines the company is out of business. the mounting holes are slightly different. if you want more ommpf from the engine get a bigger briggs. there is a bunch of new old stock of made in the states still around. check out brand new engines.com I think briggs is a way better engine to begin with. but that is my 2cents on the play here.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I can still get NOS a Tecumseh engines. I guess I will measure one up to see how different they actually are and will post my findings.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

bosco659 said:


> I have a nearly new 826 OE with a Briggs 1150 engine and I am thinking about swapping it out for a Tecumseh 11 hp OHV engine. The Briggs runs ok but I have always liked the Tecumseh Snow King engines.
> 
> Anyone know if this is a quick and easy swap? I know that the engine mount positions are different between the two engines and the rear mount holes will need to be used on the Toro. I wanted to know if there will be other issues that I will run into. Crankshaft height looks the same on both engines.
> 
> ...


*What is wrong with the Briggs? If nothing is wrong with the Briggs than putting an obselete Tecumseh OHV make absolutely no sense since parts are few and far between for the Tecumseh OHV engines and these engines had problematic compression release mechanisms that were known to fail quite often.* I say replace a blown engine with a Tecumseh OHV if you would like but why mess with a good running engine only to put a more questionable one on it. Why repower what doesn't need to be repowered


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> *What is wrong with the Briggs? If nothing is wrong with the Briggs than putting an obselete Tecumseh OHV make absolutely no sense since parts are few and far between for the Tecumseh OHV engines and these engines had problematic compression release mechanisms that were known to fail quite often.* I say replace a blown engine with a Tecumseh OHV if you would like but why mess with a good running engine only to put a more questionable one on it. Why repower what doesn't need to be repowered


You may be right. Didn't know about the OHV issues. Maybe if I leave it I will start liking the Briggs . Thx for you comments..


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

just leave the briggs on there you will come around to it. those tecumsapart are known for the gov to let loose.


----------

